# Laptop + Analog



## mackenzierhythm (Dec 21, 2010)

I play in a funk, soul, rock n' roll group. We wanted a really raw, old-school sound for our new record. We recorded everything at home using only SM58s (or crappy old Japanese Radio Shack variants from the 60s-70s) on Garage Band. We then put it onto Pro Tools for a bit of mixing, then put all the tracks over to a reel-to-reel machine after (cranked all the tapehead, of course), then back to Pro Tools for finally mixdown. 

What do you guys think? Did it capture some of that analog warmth but stay a bit modern? I'm really interested to hear if you feel that this was worth it. What do you think of the guitar and bass tones with the 58?

http://www.soundcloud.com/mackenzierhythmsection


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Considering I am listening on a crappy laptop speakers right now.... I like everything except the vocals.... the sound too strained and muddled for me. 

and the mix seems to have watered down the 5 piece horn section to the point I can't hear it :2guns:


----------



## mackenzierhythm (Dec 21, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> Considering I am listening on a crappy laptop speakers right now.... I like everything except the vocals.... the sound too strained and muddled for me.
> 
> and the mix seems to have watered down the 5 piece horn section to the point I can't hear it :2guns:


Haha we did consider horns on some of this stuff but this style is so contrived these days that it actually seemed more unique to go *without* 'em. Thanks for the comment on the vocals


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I really like the track and I feel the vocals fit the style of the song perfectly. It's like a cross between James Brown and Jamiroquai. I especially like what the vocals do just before the final drum fills. The recording itself sounds to my ear a bit like recording the whole band together from the floor. I think you did get what you were going for. It would be interesting to hear a comparison of the track done without the reel-to-reel tape step. Good work!


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

This is really good, the sounds definitely has some warmth to it. I like the organ/keys on on side and the guitar on the other, the bass is great and the vocal sound is fantatstic. My only real criticism would be the hihats, seems too loud when there are vocals present but not so much during the instrumental parts.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Unbreakable reminds me of the Clash for some reason, even though your other tracks are clearly in the soul / funk category which I like. Wouldn't be out of place at the soul night I used to DJ.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I like your band but the recording sounds like SM58's to digital. If you want it to sound old school use good mikes and record it to tape. Otherwise use good mikes and record it digitally and warn it up with tube compressors, tube preamps or tube emulators. 58's have never been used much in studios for a reason.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

it does sound really cool.

the music/vocals remind me of the band The Make Up.


----------

